# New Scirocco R Unveiled



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Wolfsburg / Nürburg, 20 May 2009 - There could not be a better time or place for a world premiere: parallel to the start of the 24-hour race at the Nürburgring, Volkswagen is presenting the new Scirocco R for the first time anywhere. A sports car without compromise and a race track that demands everything of the driver will be meeting together this weekend... 
*FULL STORY*http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_2617.shtml
*GALLERY*


----------



## 78 Rocco (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 1st to say I want.....







But only in a manual....


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (78 Rocco)*

i want it. .....


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (78 Rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *78 Rocco* »_ But only in a manual....

















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Green Hare)*

This is AWESOME looking, I'd take the DSG model and expect it only to be a DSG IMO. But I want it in 4motion and DSG.


----------



## 8vMeX (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (nkgneto)*

I want 4motion 6spd!!!!!







rool: 
P.S. note to vw....DON"T TEASE!!! i've got a graduation gift comming soon... please vw don't fail me now!


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (8vMeX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vMeX* »_I want 4motion 6spd!!!!!







rool: 


x2


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (vdubguy97)*

Is this car even coming to the States?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (tachycardia)*












































WOW
BUT...let's not get our hopes up as the US will probaby NEVER see this car


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (tachycardia)*

How much do the wheels weigh? I like.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_BUT...let's not get our hopes up as the US will probaby NEVER see this car

agreed but sure would love to see it come here!


----------



## Spinnaker (Jul 12, 2007)

Forget the mkvi gti-r and just bring this instead, charge a premium for it in limited numbers, people will buy them. Then I can pick up a used one in a few years . . .


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Murphy)*

No AWD?


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (DHill)*

um . . . yeah, I guess I can still dream of owning one!


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Murphy)*

man, talk about insult to inury.








My wife and I both have Gen II Sciroccos and we've have been lusting after the new gen since concepts started showing up. Then it comes to fruition and VWoA says they don't want it here. Now an even better version comes out and we still arn't getting this car. WTH VWoA








However, Forge Motorsports brought their Gen III Scirocco to SOWO this past weekend so my wife and I finally got to see one in the flash so to speak. Pictures do no justice. The car is drop dead sexy in person and looks far better then any golf/gti (sorry guy's, everyone has their personal preference







).
My wife even got to sit in it for a bit as we chatted with the folks from Forge UK. Great blokes by the way. They don't even understand why VWoA has their heads up their arse when it comes to this car.
I've even tried speaking with some VWoA reps at Bug-A-Palooza last month and they couldn't give a direct reason. Just that some high up's feel it would compete too much with the GTI in sales. I don't really see that since I would think the Scirocco would have more Audi Styled pricing (An I would pay it too) which will not fall into the range of the average GTI buyer as they still want some change left over for aftermarket bitz.
I really hope VWoA changes it's mind. I'll be sending them nice e-mails begging for this car till they bring it, or I can afford to have a pair of them imported.


----------



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_











































WOW
BUT...let's not get our hopes up as the US will probaby NEVER see this car

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So sexy looking


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (VDubindaVR6haus)*

well if it is going to have audi pricing as you say, I would much rather have them bring the TTRS or RS3 with the 5 cylinder. This car is beautiful but I would rather see one of those as they will probably not bring all 3 or even 2 of them.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

I would do illegal things to have that...


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Jamie, why are you such a prude? I am in love with car, yet it will probably never come here. Well, at LEAST give us that 265-hp GTI R with 4-doors so I can haul my kid to day care. Then after I drop him off I can haul ass.


----------



## jimmygomk3 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (VDubindaVR6haus)*

thanks for the tease VW.
Ill add this to the long list of vag cars not avaliable for purchase in the states...


----------



## malaki (Feb 9, 2006)

its a shame that they make such nice cars for oversea, and we get stuck with that piece of s**t routan. dont they realize how much potential money is there


----------



## travi5 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (jimmygomk3)*








SICK.


----------



## jdouble (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (travi5)*

Super ghey. I'm still bummed the original S3 never came to the States. Way to go, VW.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## samjlee (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Savvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_I would do illegal things to have that...

x2


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^^ I agree to jdouble. Of course VW came from Europe.
We still have **** compared to they're market.
I'm not trying to be ignorant as many people are losing jobs due to closure of domestic industries, but I sure as hell hope the the VW market becomes greater and offer more.
Seems like it is in the works. But everyone want more options! Including me. . .


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwishndaetr)*

Don't forget VW is building a plant in Kentucky iirc. There's some US jobs for ppl getting layoffs at GM.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Savvv)*

wow, what a pleasant surprise to see on my home page!! well maybe I will get to drive it when gran turismo finally comes out


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

VW send this car to America *NOW*! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (155VERT83)*

I would so buy this car if they brought it here. No questions asked. 
I... WANT.... THIS.... CAR!


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

They're still bitter about WW2 so they keep the good cars to themselves...







Jerks.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (Soren)*

I hate you Volkswagen of America because you keep making such massive marketing mistakes. Routan, Phaeton, no Polo, no Scirocco, limited diesels, roadster... do I really need to go on?
30 Volkswagens under my belt and I might never get a chance to buy the new Volkswagen of my dreams because you have your head so far up your arse that a ray of sunshine has a better chance of reaching the center of the Earth.


----------



## Regnu 337 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (155VERT83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *155VERT83* »_VW send this car to America *NOW*! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x 0/1


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (malaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malaki* »_its a shame that they make such nice cars for oversea, and we get stuck with that piece of s**t routan. dont they realize how much potential money is there

SO TRUE!! We will NEVER see this and many other great dubs in the states... But we get a friggen Routan









... Im moving to Europe


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (GLgod)*

So it's probably safe to say that we will get the 265hp GTI-R. It only makes sense to share platforms, right???


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

Car is spectacular... I don't know about the new R logo though...


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Savvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_I would do illegal things to have that...

I´m thinking about the same this moment


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I bang my head knowing that VW will never have the balls to bring such a beautiful car here to the US. This model is so much sexier looking than the other 'base' models.


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

hate the new R symbol, hate VWoA even more for being ignorant and not bringing this amazing car to the states. They always are micromanaging too much and miss the big picture.
They just don't get it - a car like this, although probably not a great business case, is never going to be a profitable endevour in itself. ...but a car like this can only enhance the brand image, and VW is a brand with a nice core of enthusiasts and people who are passionate about the brand because of cool products like this they did in the past.
People who bought original Sciroccos and Corrados didn't fill the company's pockets but they remember those cars lovingly and probably drive Jettas and Passats now. They proved at the time VW's capabilities in engineering and styling and pushed the envelope. Heck, I didn't even own one of those icons but I feel the passion.
If all they want to make is minivans and midsize vanilla-mobiles, we will all soon forget...
I dare VW to bring this at loss, even as a fashion statement. They don't realize how fashion-driven the US is, and just seeing one on the road will excite people and create future VW owners


----------



## Mk4_GLi (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheGermanExperience)*








I would have to by that car if it came here (only in manual), looks unbelievable. It would be a smart move for VW to bring it here.


----------



## Constant. (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheGermanExperience)*

Totally agree with you^ much like the R8, which doesn't make Audi the core of its money, it is recognized by nearly everyone as the "Super Car Audi" and therefore an important icon for image.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (PSU)*

Once again only two pedals! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








I guess I'll just steal the seats.


----------



## 911dub (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheGermanExperience)*

Wow another great VW that has a very slim chance of making it to the US.
When will VWoA realize that this won't take away from GTI sales, but rather add another option to buyers and enthusiasts? The Scirocco, as mentioned above, would only add character to the VW brand.
VWoA if you're watching this thread, stop over analyzing and just bring this car here!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the awesome design of this car.


_Modified by 911dub at 1:08 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## nestorvasquez (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (78 Rocco)*

Jamie,
With all due respect: 
Could you please make sure that the people at VWoA read this thread?


----------



## KingTurbo (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (nestorvasquez)*

DAMN!


----------



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (KingTurbo)*

VW bring it with 4 motion....ok that will not happen so bring me a 6 speed...maybe that is also shooting for the stars...I will settle for DSG.
Just Bring the car over in Black Magic!


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (slage1)*

This car would be way too much money to sell in the states. I say this car would be close to $40k. How many of you would actually buy a FWD car at that price? Don't get me wrong, this is one of the hottest cars VW has built but too much money for what it is. VWoA also knows hatch backs don't sell well in the US.


_Modified by vr6gtispeed at 4:59 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## perineum (May 5, 2009)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (slage1)*

Ridiculous, vw does it again, they don't listen to any of us. They show us a hatch back concept, most of us say fast back. We say bring it to the states we'll buy it (i'd buy a scirocco if they brought it, I wouldn't buy a gti regardless). We say why not make an awd version and bring it to the us and replace the r32 with it...they make a fwd r version and still dont bring it to the us. What ever. I'll never buy a new VAG car, whats the point.


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

WOW







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALPINE6SPD (Mar 28, 2009)

I would never own because you cant get with a stick I dont think. What are you THINKING VW. You already RUINED the R32 without a stick. Please do **** this up again.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Is a paint code for that color availible?


----------



## r32daMAXlimit (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

Found this article about possible Scirocco in North America:
http://www.nextautos.com/windi...rocco


----------



## Andras.R (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheGermanExperience)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGermanExperience* »_They just don't get it - a car like this, although probably not a great business case, is never going to be a profitable endevour in itself. ...but a car like this can only enhance the brand image, and VW is a brand with a nice core of enthusiasts and people who are passionate about the brand because of cool products like this they did in the past.
People who bought original Sciroccos and Corrados didn't fill the company's pockets but they remember those cars lovingly and probably drive Jettas and Passats now. They proved at the time VW's capabilities in engineering and styling and pushed the envelope. Heck, I didn't even own one of those icons but I feel the passion.
If all they want to make is minivans and midsize vanilla-mobiles, we will all soon forget...
I dare VW to bring this at loss, even as a fashion statement. They don't realize how fashion-driven the US is, and just seeing one on the road will excite people and create future VW owners

Agreed. Companies who only focus on short term investments always die. I like what they did with only offering it in a manual. The the MKV R32 is ruined by only being offered with the DSG. Ps the locking diff on this car must be awesome!!


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Andras.R)*

imo just another dissapointment. i feel the company is slacking big time and is affraid to be creative just like everyother company. They can do soo much better, it looks like a civic. ghey.


----------



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nuzzi)*

Yes DSG? Cool.
No 4-mo? Lame.
Looks - I'm undecided except to say I'm sick of the boy racer blue.


----------



## ThipN (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (PSU)*

Sexy! I want one.


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (ThipN)*

boo DSG


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Another spectacular car that we Americans will never have the pleasure of driving on our soil. Sad.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (PSU)*

O. 
M.
G.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

-speechless- 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20VTGuy (Apr 23, 2003)

*Photochopped*

This is more what the Scirocco should look like. This is closer the fastback look of the original Scirocco.


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

VWoA.....PLEASE BRING THIS CAR OVER!!!


----------



## 07Blanch (Sep 1, 2007)

diggin the style and the wheels. bring it here with a 6 speed and 4-motion. otherwise the only diff. between it and the gti-r would be the styling.

buuuut we'll probably only get the gti-r anyways


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (07Blanch)*

that is just...F'N WOW. too bad it will probably never make it to any north american showrooms and even if it would...I probably couldn't afford it anyway


----------



## JettaELI (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (jedimindcontrol)*

beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric M (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

what the heck are these then


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

sweet looking car. wish it would come over here.


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Eric M)*

want.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Eric M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric M* »_what the heck are these then

















Ummmmm.... a car carrier in Europe.








And as stated earlier.... This Scirocco or the Focus RS would be pushing $40-50k 



_Modified by EvilGTI at 10:34 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (mk2fu)*

I keep looking at it on the homepage, and for some reason i keep clicking into the article, and then to this post. Then i read all the posts. Then i get pissed because i want this car. Then i get even MORE pissed cause i know VWOA won't ever bring it here. Then i start to cry. True story.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (EvilGTI)*

Wow 
I want a 6spd 4 motion please......
such a clean car out of the box


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

i'd be all over this if it comes in a true manual transmission. from the sounds of it, they have the fwd dialed in. stick for 32k or less and it'd be an awesome car to have.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

I'm sad and mad. This car is awesome and we'll never see it. Why? Why? WHY? 
I can't understand why we miss out on all the cool cars? Are we really that lame?
BRING US THE SCIROCCO VW. BRING IT!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

I don't like the Mazda 3 oh i mean the New Scirocco.
I owned a 1980 , 1981 and a 1990 Corrado, I loved those cars
I want to like the new Scirocco, the front and sides of the car are nice 
but the ass looks identacal to a mazda 3.
It's bad enough I realized the other day that VW is the european
equivalent of Honda, "mass produced comuter cars" when VW made
the Scirocco and Corrado it was a compleat departure from the 
comuter cars they were producing at that time.
The body styling and engine difference set them apart from the rest.
The origanal Scirocco A1 and A2 then the Corrado all had a sweptback
rear hatch. 
The 16v, G60 and VR6 were all great advances in engine development
and debut in the Scirocco/Corrado. now the TSI is the current advance 
in engine plateform. 
I like the new TSI engine. the one thing i wanted in the Corrado was
RWD or AWD.
Food for Thought


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (REPOMAN)*

gorgeous car. do want


----------



## HeinousR32 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Dutchmastr9)*

If this car came in 4Motion I wouldnt care if it was 6 speed or DSG. I would sell my MK4 R32 in a second and buy one of these. I would even pay a price tag of $40k ish. We already pay these prices for similar Audi cars.
And comparing this to the GTI is useless. I would never buy a new GTI. The MK5 ruined it all.


_Modified by HeinousR32 at 10:32 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

What is it gonna take for VWoA to wise up and import this car to the states? I don't get it. I WANT this freak'n car man.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (PUMA4kicks)*

Currently in the USA appearing at car shows!!!










_Modified by Forge Motorsport at 7:10 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (vr6gtispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6gtispeed* »_This car would be way too much money to sell in the states. I say this car would be close to $40k. How many of you would actually buy a FWD car at that price? Don't get me wrong, this is one of the hottest cars VW has built but too much money for what it is. VWoA also knows hatch backs don't sell well in the US.

_Modified by vr6gtispeed at 4:59 PM 5-20-2009_

"How many of you would actually buy a FWD car at that price?" Not me. I might consider it if it was awd. I am not forking 40k for a fwd car based on a golf platform with a nice body kit http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .
"VWoA also knows hatch backs don't sell well in the US."
They should the golf and Jetta have beentraditionaly good sellers for vw. They sem to hace a hard timeholding on to Passats and Passat wagons. Also Subaru is now only offering the sti in a 4dr hatch(one reason i want one sooo bad). I can likely sell this to my wife for this reason.


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

well. i like it, but i would want a manual, and i doubt it will make it to the US.
what is up with that? why do they keep all the goodies across the sea?
the tired argument about sales is getting boring. it would sell. i guess they're so scared they are gonna mess up golf sales that they are apprehensive, but whatever. if they keep all the good eggs in europe, how will they know how they would do here? i would think the more options you have in the US would mean the chance to appeal to wider audiences. 
either way they'll either not bring it here, or wait so long to bring it here that none of us will care anymore, plus i can bet it will be detuned for the US market.....


----------



## Rem (May 21, 2009)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (captain coordination)*

Holy mother of science that looks freaking incredible. I would even go as far as to say the front looks better then the R8's. Very aggressive and sexy, and it looks pissed off as hell. Unfortunately, as with the regular model, the back is still a huge turn off for me. While the R version's rear bumper makes it seem a little less fat it still looks like a mini-van from the rear. If the back looked even half as good as the front then this would have been one of the best looking cars ever made. I'll stick with the MkVI GTI.
Even so, I say we should organize a protest in front of VWoA's HQ until they finally bring this bad-boy over. Hunger strikes and everything.


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

The guy who said that this car looks like Mazda 3???
Are you nuts?
Also, why are you guys so pessimistic about Scirocco coming to US? I bet it will come, but probably in limited editions just like R32 did. And also it's a bit stupid to expect that this car will cost under 35k.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (captain coordination)*

6 speed please... and AWD, this would make it the best car VW has ever produced! ....It would be one bad mamma jamma
oh and if you want to make it a R32 or R34... now were talking nuts! .....oh i will keep dreaming....anyway back to real life.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Forge Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forge Motorsport* »_Currently in the USA appearing at car shows!!!









_Modified by Forge Motorsport at 7:10 AM 5-21-2009_

Better handcuff those keys


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheGermanExperience)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGermanExperience* »_
They just don't get it - a car like this, although probably not a great business case, is never going to be a profitable endevour in itself. ...but a car like this can only enhance the brand image, and VW is a brand with a nice core of enthusiasts and people who are passionate about the brand because of cool products like this they did in the past.
I dare VW to bring this at loss, even as a fashion statement. They don't realize how fashion-driven the US is, and just seeing one on the road will excite people and create future VW owners

In better times, this is a pretty sound argument and almost identical to the one that convinced VAG to bring the Mk4 R32 stateside. As most of you know, until what some would call the last minute, they had no plans to bring that car here.
But 2009 bears little resemblance to 2003, and if ever there were a time when accountants were kings, it's now. Bottom line is everything.
Finally, speaking of the bottom line, the US has been a perennial loser for VAG. They know they need to be a player here, but the truth is they'd love to just abandon the US market and stick where they're loved and profitable. IOW, the US market is not in a position to dictate anything to VAG at this point in time.
We'll get a GTI R (I hear the R20 moniker is no more), Probably. Maybe. And if we do, whether any of you want to hear it or not, we ought to be thankful.
Oh yeah; I want a Scirocco R so bad I can taste it.










_Modified by chikubi at 10:16 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## GTI_LUV (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_

























Time to visit the Optometrist. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (GTI_LUV)*

I love the car but not sure with my current lifestyle I would pay money for it.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (DHill)*

Hopefully the new North American management can make this happen! I would be whiling to pay some serious cash for a Scirocco R! 
Chances are it will be DSG, especially if it ever came stateside, which is a bummer but what can you do. I don't really care about AWD but a manual 6-speed would have no competition, not even the TT has a manual in the 2.0t! I would have already purchased a new TT if a manual was offered . . but now . . . I would gladly wait for this beast.
VW feel free to IM me to get my purchase started


----------



## kolodny2.8 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (1Point8TDan)*

If that show car is at Dubs at the beach ,You my see it on Saturday at the bbq but,it might disappear for the show Sunday


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: (kolodny2.8)*

R just don't belong on a FWD car... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ALPINE6SPD (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Nuzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuzzi* »_imo just another dissapointment. i feel the company is slacking big time and is affraid to be creative just like everyother company. They can do soo much better, it looks like a civic. ghey.

Please attach the picture of the civic your talking abut. I never saw an agressive style 2 door hatch by honda that is out now. I must be missing something. POST THOSE PICS UP ASAP because I might go trade in my GTI


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

@REPOMAN
And that piece of crap (Mazda) looks similar to Scirocco?
You must be joking...


----------



## ztd (Aug 14, 2005)

VWofA needs to bring this over


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (chikubi)*

yeah i must admit that my argument makes better sense back in 2003, unfortunately. I was thinking just now, "so what if they take a $10k loss on each car, bring 5000 over!" then I realized that is a $5M loss. Probably not happening nowadays, that is a lot of coin to enhance brand image. But still...
Whatever the case is, I love this car and my lease is up in 2 years and I swear to VW if this is available it WILL be my next ride. 110% guaranteed...


----------



## r-dub (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheGermanExperience)*

i want.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheGermanExperience)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGermanExperience* »_
Whatever the case is, I love this car and my lease is up in 2 years and I swear to VW if this is available it WILL be my next ride. 110% guaranteed...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will even put money on it right now!


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (GTI_LUV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_LUV* »_
Time to visit the Optometrist. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x1 billion. Get a clue buddy. That looks nothing like a mazada 3. The 3 doesn't come close to the style and refinement the Rocco will provide!!


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (04RSR32)*

Oh man ... I love this. As an R though I'm disappointed it's not 4 motion... But I would still seriously consider a trade of my 04 R32 for this as it's lighter, stiffer, lower, wider, and just plain badass looking not to mention would get better mpg. although how does it sound???? hmmmmm

VWOA I'd better see this in a showroom by this time next year


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*

oh, and for those who think this looks like a Mazda 3







you're missing the fact that if you pulled a 'rocco up next to a Mzd3 the roof would be just above the window sill of the 3 and you could still see those massive fenders of the 'rocco poking out in front view well past the 3's tall thin proportions









IMO, I still they need to make it a true fast back like so:













































http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

they could seriously sell a poop ton of those here in the state on looks alone.
its Audi TTS performance but for well under $50,000. ive driven and sold a few TTS coupes and that car is waaaay fun to drive.


----------



## g60HEAD (Aug 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Here's a nice short video clip of the car in action.
http://adac.24h-rennen.de/renn....html


----------



## clarkent5477 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

Looks like:


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (clarkent5477)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarkent5477* »_Looks like:










NOT!


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

This looks like a great car. I would buy one. Too bad we will not get it over here. But hey, we all want to drive the VW/ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif




























Chrysler mini van, right? What sort of butt heads are running VW?


----------



## HeinousR32 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (clarkent5477)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarkent5477* »_Looks like:









Please put the crack pipe down. You are starting to halucinate sir...


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (HeinousR32)*

the pics of the white one posted by jaegervw2 are soo much better, that cars is sick because its actually a fast back like the scirocco, not a ghey hatch back.


----------



## westcoastrabbit (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

I hope they have a better re sale value than the old ones. Mine 88 scirocco is in good shape and I can't even get rid of it for $500.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (westcoastrabbit)*

well if they bring over a limited number and they sell well (like the 04 R32) then they will hold their value








at this rate I may be driving my '04 R32 for the rest of my life, sorry VW, but you haven't given me an excuse to trade up yet.... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Nuzzi)*

wow, no r for us, and now this!


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (ALPINE6SPD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALPINE6SPD* »_
Please attach the picture of the civic your talking abut. I never saw an agressive style 2 door hatch by honda that is out now. I must be missing something. POST THOSE PICS UP ASAP because I might go trade in my GTI






























Here is the current style.....









Notice...Im just posting the pic he asked for...Im not saying the rocco looks like an civc or anything.(Thats what the mk5 golf was for)


----------



## Eric M (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (EvilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_
Ummmmm.... a car carrier in Europe.








And as stated earlier.... This Scirocco or the Focus RS would be pushing $40-50k 
_Modified by EvilGTI at 10:34 PM 5-20-2009_

I realize its a car carrier in Europe







you missed my point...if that is the Scirocco R, then what are these models..?


----------



## perineum (May 5, 2009)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Eric M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric M* »_
I realize its a car carrier in Europe







you missed my point...if that is the Scirocco R, then what are these models..?









wow interesting, dual exhaust or not? Cool wheels, what model is it?


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

wow i want one too


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

Lurching towards the Scirocco, 85GTI makes low grunting sounds of approval while dragging his ape like arms along the floor




_Modified by 85GTI at 10:00 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## gti1647 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

Can't they just offer RWD or even AWD for once??? I no the car would be fun to drive even in FWD but come on, just one car.


----------



## 87GTi (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (gti1647)*

This car definitely makes me want to reconsider getting a GTi.


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

Can anyone repaint it in black?


----------



## gtimg (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

VWoA back in 2002 this forum pushed hard for the Euro 25th GTI and you gave us the 337, 1500 copies that had a internet presale and nearly half of the sold online the rest sold at sticker the second they hit the dealers books. The car went over so well that the next year you gave us the 20th which also sold well and has one of the best resale values of any VW. So why can't we go that route again, make it a very limited edition high priced decked out version of the car. Put it in all the US auto shows, and generate some excitement for the VW brand. Everyone will want to come see it, the die hards will buy it, and everyone else will be in your showrooms so you can show them how great and inexpensive most of the rest of your line up is. Generate some buzz, please your fans, sell some other models.


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (gtimg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimg* »_So why can't we go that route again?

The process of bringing us the 337 required no federalization costs; chassis/engine/trans combo already existed here.
The Scirocco is an entirely new chassis and requires extensive testing before making it to US showrooms. So just getting the car to market already puts it in a big hole, financially speaking, and low sales volume predictions make it a losing proposition as far as VW is concerned.
Finally, it's VW's position that a relatively large percentage of US Scirocco sales would equate to a relatively large percentage of fewer GTI sales.


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

if that car was available today, i'd actually go and buy one THEN reap the consequences of my wife finding out. for a car like that......it's worth it.


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Eric M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric M* »_
I realize its a car carrier in Europe







you missed my point...if that is the Scirocco R, then what are these models..?









good shot! at least we know they're real somewhere right?


----------



## Salrocco (May 29, 2006)

This car should of been put out instead of the GTI by far the hottest new addition to the VW lineup.. Now please bring it to the states so i can sell all my cars and just have one sweet Scirocco!!! I also back the statement that they should at least put out a RWD model i mean seriously just 1 that isn't air cooled pleaseee


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (Salrocco)*

WHY WHY WHY do they bring cars here just to photograph them in places they will never be sold???????????????? At least they got the weather right in this one...









oh and found this Rieger body kit as well hmmmmm arrrrgggghhhhhh!







BRING THIS CAR HERE!!!! SO BRING OVER LESS GTI's!


----------



## IslandVR6 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*

Only new VW I would consider buying


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_Let's not get our hopes up as the US will probaby NEVER see this car

*Very true.*

Regardless,... this car should have been a fastback - like the original Scirocco and Corrado. As a hatchback, it just looks like a shorter Golf.


----------



## Angx (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

Its a shame that they didn't bring this bad boy to north america.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

who cares, never coming to the usa
and plus, if is a stock VW, it has 0 balls and is so whimpy it drives like a grandma's car. I have a 04 gti and it is like a anyother stock whimpy car available. 
Unless it is modded to the extremes, all cars are *****. Maybe a corvette or a porsche is an exception, but a VW? hahah


_Modified by Fluxburn64 at 6:35 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

i've never seen a more perfect car. And we'll never see it


----------



## Rem (May 21, 2009)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Fluxburn64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_who cares, never coming to the usa
and plus, if is a stock VW, it has 0 balls and is so whimpy it drives like a grandma's car. I have a 04 gti and it is like a anyother stock whimpy car available. 
Unless it is modded to the extremes, all cars are *****. Maybe a corvette or a porsche is an exception, but a VW? hahah

_Modified by Fluxburn64 at 6:35 PM 5-22-2009_

You make me pro-choice.


----------



## RiGoR (Jan 26, 2000)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*

First off, this car is sex on wheels. Period. With the Rieger front end... O M G !
VWoA,
I was one of the many that responded to the official poll in '02 or '03 to please bring the MK4 R32 to the states. You asked me if you could bring a few thousand over, and it was around 30K, would I actually buy it. I gave you my word, and acted on it once you did so. This is the FIRST car that you have me REALLY excited about since that time. I now outright own my MK4 R32. However, I would look to sell it, and again give you my word, if you bring this car over to the states for around 30-33k, you'd have a pre-sale order from me. The US has a market for this as well!
Please and Thank you!



_Modified by RiGoR at 9:06 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (RiGoR)*

bah just as lame as the r32's "performance." Rofl.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Rem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rem* »_
You make me pro-choice.








that made my day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaegervw2* »_

IMO, I still they need to make it a true fast back like so: 

















Is this a recent concept, or is this pre Scirocco3 pics? Those lines are off the chain! ^
I do believe that a 6spd will be available, look at the part in this article that mentions the (...opt for the DSG box) in this article. Evo likes to get the jump on info like this even if it is only a day ahead of everyone else...
http://www.evo.co.uk/


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (PoVolks)*

bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it




_Modified by g60manny at 6:38 AM 5-23-2009_


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (g60manny)*

i will take a yellow one


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_







that made my day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hah, since my intelligence level is off the charts and you are embarrassed to be alive, yes you wish in pro-choice so your existence would not be. I can always recommend the Power Exchange in SF, and you can easily acquire HIV-D mutation which cannot be cured from drugs and end you pathetic life in 3-4 years even with the best health care.
Any more questions?


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Fluxburn64)*

bring this car to america or i will be forced to buy another mk2,3,or 4.


----------



## Rem (May 21, 2009)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Fluxburn64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_
Any more questions?

Yes, lots.
Firstly, why are you so ****ing stupid?
Do you not know anything about... anything? Let's take a look at what you said...

_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_and plus, if is a stock VW, it has 0 balls and is so whimpy it drives like a grandma's car. I have a 04 gti and it is like a anyother stock whimpy car available.
Unless it is modded to the extremes, all cars are *****. Maybe a corvette or a porsche is an exception, but a VW? hahah


_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_If it is a stock car; it is very sad indeed unless you wasted >$40,000
which is even more pathetic and shows how stupid you are.

So, as you say, everybody in the world should be driving a car on the level of Corvette, Porsche or Ferrari, and that everything else on the road is a piece of ****. And anybody who buys a car that costs less then 40 grand is stupid and pathetic. By your wonderful logic, every car that costs less then 40 grand should be taken off the market. Because, of course, everybody needs to be able to get to work going 170mph, right? So why haven't you bought a Porsche yet?

_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_POS #1 97 Jetta, POS #2 04 Gti

Are you for real?
You refer to your own cars as pieces of ****, and at the same time you're calling yourself pathetic and stupid in your own sig. Then why are you even here? This is VW forum. You have no respect for any of their cars, let alone your own cars. So what the **** are you doing here? The fact that you're still allowed to post here blows my mind.

_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_Hah, since my intelligence level is off the charts

It sure is.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Rem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rem* »_
Yes, lots.
Firstly, why are you so ****ing stupid?
Do you not know anything about... anything? Let's take a look at what you said...
So, as you say, everybody in the world should be driving a car on the level of Corvette, Porsche or Ferrari, and that everything else on the road is a piece of ****. And anybody who buys a car that costs less then 40 grand is stupid and pathetic. By your wonderful logic, every car that costs less then 40 grand should be taken off the market. Because, of course, everybody needs to be able to get to work going 170mph, right? So why haven't you bought a Porsche yet?
Are you for real?
You refer to your own cars as pieces of ****, and at the same time you're calling yourself pathetic and stupid in your own sig. Then why are you even here? This is VW forum. You have no respect for any of their cars, let alone your own cars. So what the **** are you doing here? The fact that you're still allowed to post here blows my mind.
It sure is.

haha, somebody go get some milk for johnny hahaha.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Fluxburn64)*

who is this 'fluxburn64" and why is he on this forum , other than to flame? comments not on topic and no less short of threats of giving someone aids should be banned for life






















it's one thing to just say you don't like the car, it's a whole 'nother thing to call everyone (including yourself by your own 'wisdom') a moron. 'nough about that.
back to the real topic. The Scirocco_R HEY VWOA if "its' vhat da people vant" as your new slogan, then quess what?
This car "IS VHAT DA PEOPLE VANT!"

















_Modified by jaegervw2 at 12:38 AM 5-24-2009_


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Eric M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric M* »_what the heck are these then

















Scirocco Cup cars heading to China for the one make series there; all are built in Hanover by Volkswagen Motorsport.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (jaegervw2)*

You don't like my comments, fine. But if you insult me, expect a retort. Aids lover.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (phaeton)*

they should build these in the new US plant


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Fluxburn64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_
Hah, since my intelligence level is off the charts and you are embarrassed to be alive, yes you wish in pro-choice so your existence would not be. I can always recommend the Power Exchange in SF, and you can easily acquire HIV-D mutation which cannot be cured from drugs and end you pathetic life in 3-4 years even with the best health care.
Any more questions?

Just one more question. Can you correct your grammar so that we can all understand you better? The first sentence of your reply is a little fragmented.
I guess you missed the memo so let me enlighten you. A cure has yet to be discovered for ANY of the groups (M, N, and O) or subgroups that constitute the recognized mutations of the simian immunodeficiency virus as introduced into humans. Let me be the first from the Vortex to express our sympathies at the difficulties you must face in light of such a deadly disease. Best of luck to you and again our sympathies to your struggle. May it only last 3-4 years.
Sooo . . . the Scirocco . . .


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (evilpat)*

. . . Jamie has to stop teasing us with these posts! I am starting to shop for something to replace my aging Jetta and this car is making it difficult to settle with anything else!


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_
Just one more question. Can you correct your grammar so that we can all understand you better? The first sentence of your reply is a little fragmented.
I guess you missed the memo so let me enlighten you. A cure has yet to be discovered for ANY of the groups (M, N, and O) or subgroups that constitute the recognized mutations of the simian immunodeficiency virus as introduced into humans. Let me be the first from the Vortex to express our sympathies at the difficulties you must face in light of such a deadly disease. Best of luck to you and again our sympathies to your struggle. May it only last 3-4 years.
Sooo . . . the Scirocco . . . 

I am a genius. If you were similar you would know that logic makes stupid. True genius level intellect is closer to insanity then logic, but then again you are too stupid to even understand irony; a type of humor generally comprehended by lesser intelligent individuals. 
I should figure out how to track the index of the vortex forums so I can find your ip address and pretend to be a service tech for whatever isp you are using so I can come to your house and tell you how stupid you are.








God you are about as annoying as people who honk their horns and post about how a car that is never coming to the USA no matter what you do, just like all the other euro models that never come to the USA; oh wait that is what this post is, a bunch of fanboys dreaming of going to the moon (which most likely will not happen in your lifetime).


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Fluxburn64)*

For VWoA to sell cars here it will have to be in prep for the new CAFE Standards. I think it more likely that they will introduce the Polo unless the new Scirocco comes in a hybrid. Even though its years away they need to start development now.
Its useless to consider an R version anymore. The next few years VWoA will probably slowly introduce cars in progressive compliance to these standards. Slowly increasing the fuel efficiency and at the same time reduce emissions is going to be a long and hard series of technology introductions. In addition to this, they need to make them drivable.
Don't you think??


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know why you guys argue so much because I think that VW is going to deliver these car to US market. Why?
Because VW has a plan to become the biggest car company in the world. They are aware that this car has big potential even in US and it is, like you guys already said, a car that it's made to make VW brand even more recognizable and not to be best selling coupe in the history. So I'm pretty sure that you will get this car. Sorry for bad English.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

We need/want this car in the US...


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (quailallstar)*

Bringing this car to the states makes about as much business sense as going to the moon.







But I do hold hope that VW will prove me wrong, gotta have dreams! The cost to have it certified would push the cost of the car substantially above the competitors. Unless they can get the volume up . . . but that is just not going to happen right now. It is unfortunate for this market but if VW wants to become the biggest car manufacturer in the world they have to make money to remain solvent. Selling products at a loss only make sense if it increases profit in other areas, this car would most likely eat away at the GTI's sales. We have a much greater chance of getting the GTI with similar specs. If it came in blue I might consider it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (evilpat)*

When I said the biggest I didn't meant the most profitable..For example, Toyota is the biggest car seller but Porsche is the most profitable. 
Comparing this car to GTI is doesn't make much sense. GTI is still a Golf, meaning family, quality built car but with a great dose of sportiness. Scirocco is almost pure sport car.
As much as I like Scirocco, I would still rather buy GTI because it suits all my needs. Scirocco is a car that you own beside your boring family car.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Polo_driver)*

very true. family changes everything!
VW has a great business model (arguably some issues with the NA division) and I plan on buying from the VAG family as long as they keep it up.


----------



## jay_vw (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (evilpat)*

Will I be able to fit my daughters car seat in the back
I do hope VWoA (and VWoC) decide to bring this over here, but I'm not holding my breathe. As I am missing my 20th AE that I sold the end of last summer


----------



## 87GTi (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (jay_vw)*

I think it could be a very desirable car. As some have noted a limited run (like the 20th Anniv. or 337) might be a way make it over here. But regardless of whether it gets legalized or not there is always the slim possibility that something like it may eventually appear on our shores. Albeit in the long away future but you never know. Consider it to be a concept car that's homologated for European consumption, at the moment. Still a nice car to view for sure.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (fwdvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fwdvw* »_For VWoA to sell cars here it will have to be in prep for the new CAFE Standards. I think it more likely that they will introduce the Polo unless the new Scirocco comes in a hybrid. Even though its years away they need to start development now.
Its useless to consider an R version anymore. The next few years VWoA will probably slowly introduce cars in progressive compliance to these standards. Slowly increasing the fuel efficiency and at the same time reduce emissions is going to be a long and hard series of technology introductions. In addition to this, they need to make them drivable.
Don't you think??

No.
1. Cafe standards are fleet averages. A few thousand 2.0T @ 265 hp wouldn't make any difference. Actually, those cars get rather good mileage, relatively speaking - don't forget EPA tests don't require full throttle, and Cafe standards are a couple of decades older (and about 10mpg more lenient), yet..








2. Yes, the (NA) Polo will come to the US and will eventually help meet fuel economy averages. 
3. VW is ready to offer hybrids in addition to Diesels in the US in a couple of years - even Diesel hybrids, if anyone is willing to pay for the double cost penalty.
4. With the recent advent of capacitors with energy density that matches batteries, and a power density an order of magnitude higher, somewhat affordable city EVs (i.e., short range w/o the added cost of an ICE) and extended-range EVs (i.e., including ICE) are also just about three years away. On the other hand, very few people will buy $45,000 Volts...
At any rate, tighter Cafe standards are only half the game. As long as fuel is relatively affordable, manufacturers will have the headache that the government wants cars that the consumer does not buy. Eventually, there needs to be a CO_2 tax on the consumer - not on the manufacturer.
Who knows, sporty cars like the Scirocco R might then actually find _more_ buyers, once owners get tired of the cost of V8s, poor V6s, and bad fuel-economy AWD cars that make it difficult to average better than 22-23mpg in - like most Subarus (or even my Passat).


_Modified by feels_road at 11:58 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (GTI_LUV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_LUV* »_
Time to visit the Optometrist. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (20th875)*

I thought the idea was to bring this car as an R version INSTEAD of the MKVI R20 (R32 replacement). 
This makes a lot more sense since instead of the R20 being a hotter version of the GTI and then having people not wanting to pay so much for a super golf, this would be an entirely different look and not compared to anything.
It should not be so expensive to pass US regulations since it is based on the MKVI chassis and engines. right? 
The car is very cool, even if it never sells in the US.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

You should be working at VWoA







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RiGoR (Jan 26, 2000)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I thought the idea was to bring this car as an R version INSTEAD of the MKVI R20 (R32 replacement). 
This makes a lot more sense since instead of the R20 being a hotter version of the GTI and then having people not wanting to pay so much for a super golf, this would be an entirely different look and not compared to anything.

That makes a ton of sense. Depending on pricing though, they may get more complaints about the next gen R Golf not coming more than they would with this. However, bringing this hot hatch as a limited edition run to the US would be fantastic. VWoA, hasn't it sunk in yet, that you brought over a limited run of 2004 R32's that were a smash hit and sold out with essentially no advertising ?


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

It seems like we don't get to choose the transmission, it has less power than a three year old GTI with APR, and doesn't look as good as the current and next GTI. Assuming the price is not less than a GTI, remind me of the reasons I would want this car over a GTI. 

_Modified by lschw1 at 12:05 PM 5-26-2009_


_Modified by lschw1 at 12:33 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

It was a great presentation 23rd may 2009 at 24h Race nürburgring/germany. We are driving a corso
with SciroccoR and Scirocco MK1 and MK2. It was a great 
happening. 
Many thanks to Volkswagen Classic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfvvW07q5bk


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (lschw1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lschw1* »_It seems like we don't get to choose the transmission, it has less power than a three year old GTI with APR, and doesn't look as good as the current and next GTI. Assuming the price is not less than a GTI, remind me of the reasons I would want this car over a GTI. 

_Modified by lschw1 at 12:05 PM 5-26-2009_

_Modified by lschw1 at 12:33 PM 5-26-2009_

Well thats 265hp without apr or any other tuning so if you tune a scirocco R then your lookn at atleast 300+ so that comparison doesnt work. and as of for the looks, i think its 1 of the best lookn dubs released to date, but not sayn i still dont love a good old mk2, its completely differnent. for a mk6 though by far the best hands down. so thats the reason you would want the car.....


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

This car will never hit the US.
I'm in the Netherlands right now, heading to Germany in a few days. I am so furious at VWoA & AoA right now, after seeing all of these Sciroccos & S3s parked all over Amsterdam. It's infuriating.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (sciroccokartei)*
















I hope that we get this in the US...
4motion would be awesome!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (PSU)*

do want
i hope it makes its way here


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_You should be working at VWoA







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Germanicus North (May 17, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

Why does each iteration of every VW model look more and more asian? This car could have a Volkswagen, Kia or Hyundai badge on it and I wouldn't look look twice. That said, I don't think is bad looking, just kind of non-descript.


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

gorgeous car, period.


----------



## jimmygomk3 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (TMH)*

are we 100% sure this is not comming stateside? this car would keep me in the vw family...


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

all i can say is WOW, i want one yesterday


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (TMH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMH* »_gorgeous car, period.

Totally agree. Just can't understand those who say it doesn't look good. It's the best looking sporty car that VW has ever released. And I agree with the poster above, I'd like one yesterday.
_edited for clarity_


----------



## gmazzur32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow that looks great. I can't see why this car must cost more than 35k, it doesn't have all wheel drive, shouldn't that cost less to make. The 2.0T is in a lot of cars their has to be some economies of scale there. Well I just leased a CC and its great, this would be great as my next car. VW please bring this car in manual as a replacement for the R32. DSG as an option fine, but this car will be better for America with a manual, I think we all learned that lesson with the two versions of the R32 we saw here. Sign me up!


----------



## lawless (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

thanks for throwing this in our faces,







knowing it will never make it to US soil.










_Modified by lawless at 3:56 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (PSU)*

If anyone from VW is reading this I just have to say I've never seen a company make all the wrong moves and still be able to do business and keep loyal customers.
Remember what happened in 1991 wgen you almost had to pull out of the US market? Did you learn anything from that?
First off, you went sue-happy a few years ago and threatened/took to court many of the VW Shops and sites that loyally carry your banner, bring people to the brand, and live breathe and eat your product.....
I personaly know many of the people you harassed and it pissed off a lot of so badly they left the brand altogether.
Other car companies would kill for your owner loyalty and even PAY big money for it, not go after them and sue them.








Second, you pissed a lot of other people off with your faulty coil packs and faulty window regulators....a good amount of these people were not die-hard enthusiasts and weren't very forgiving because of the way you handled it and you lost them forever to other brands.

Third, you just don't have an exciting brand or lineup anymore.
I've personally had three MK IV's: 
Leased an 01' Jetta GL
Traded that on a leased GTI 337 
(in the shop 4 times in the first 10k miles for coil packs and you would only replace them one at a time when they went out, thus putting me in a POS Malibu rental)
And then I had a Jazz Blue GTI 20th AE ordered but bought Project X instead.
Since then I went to Volvo and recently Leased an 09' Imprezza....
I got the Subaru because I don't like anything in the VW line-up and even a base Rabbit S wouldn't come close to the terms I got through Subaru.
TO get the same deal I would've had to come up with AT LEAST $3k more on a three year lease.
Here's to hoping you get your head out of your ass and give us what we want. 

I'd like a Scirocco with a manual gear box.
I'd consider a Lupo or Polo also as I considered a Mini before this latest lease.
At least give us a diesel option in anything other than the homely Corolla-looking Jetta and even worse looking "Sport wagon" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (charlie_murphy!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlie_murphy!* »_
If anyone from VW is reading this I just have to say I've never seen a company make all the wrong moves and still be able to do business and keep loyal customers.
Remember what happened in 1991 wgen you almost had to pull out of the US market? Did you learn anything from that?
First off, you went sue-happy a few years ago and threatened/took to court many of the VW Shops and sites that loyally carry your banner, bring people to the brand, and live breathe and eat your product.....
I personaly know many of the people you harassed and it pissed off a lot of so badly they left the brand altogether.
Other car companies would kill for your owner loyalty and even PAY big money for it, not go after them and sue them.
Second, you pissed a lot of other people off with your faulty coil packs and faulty window regulators....a good amount of these people were not die-hard enthusiasts and weren't very forgiving because of the way you handled it and you lost them forever to other brands.

Third, you just don't have an exciting brand or lineup anymore.
I've personally had three MK IV's:
Leased an 01' Jetta GL
Traded that on a leased GTI 337
(in the shop 4 times in the first 10k miles for coil packs and you would only replace them one at a time when they went out, thus putting me in a POS Malibu rental)
And then I had a Jazz Blue GTI 20th AE ordered but bought Project X instead.
Since then I went to Volvo and recently Leased an 09' Imprezza....
I got the Subaru because I don't like anything in the VW line-up and even a base Rabbit S wouldn't come close to the terms I got through Subaru.
TO get the same deal I would've had to come up with AT LEAST $3k more on a three year lease.
Here's to hoping you get your head out of your ass and give us what we want.

I'd like a Scirocco with a manual gear box.
I'd consider a Lupo or Polo also as I considered a Mini before this latest lease.
At least give us a diesel option in anything other than the homely Corolla-looking Jetta and even worse looking "Sport wagon" 


My sentiments, exactly. 
Boy do I hope VWoA get their heads out of their collective asses on this one...(not holding my breath though).


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (gtimg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimg* »_VWoA back in 2002 this forum pushed hard for the Euro 25th GTI and you gave us the 337, 1500 copies that had a internet presale and nearly half of the sold online the rest sold at sticker the second they hit the dealers books. The car went over so well that the next year you gave us the 20th which also sold well and has one of the best resale values of any VW. So why can't we go that route again, make it a very limited edition high priced decked out version of the car. Put it in all the US auto shows, and generate some excitement for the VW brand. Everyone will want to come see it, the die hards will buy it, and everyone else will be in your showrooms so you can show them how great and inexpensive most of the rest of your line up is. Generate some buzz, please your fans, sell some other models.

Exactly....
In fact, I was selling new VW's back then and bought one myself.

If anyone from VW is reading this I just have to say I've never seen a company make all the wrong moves and still be able to do business and keep loyal customers.
Remember what happened in 1991 when you almost had to pull out of the US market? Did you learn anything from that?
First off, you went sue-happy a few years ago and threatened/took to court many of the VW Shops and sites that loyally carry your banner, bring people to the brand, and live, breathe and eat your product.....
I personally know many of the people you harassed and it pissed off a lot of so badly they left the brand altogether.
*Other car companies would kill for your owner loyalty and even PAY big money for it, not go after them and sue them. *








Second, you pissed a lot of other people off with your *faulty coil packs and faulty window regulators....* a good amount of these people were not die-hard enthusiasts and weren't very forgiving because of the way you handled it and you lost them forever to other brands.

Third, you just don't have an exciting brand or lineup anymore.
I've personally had three MK IV's: 
Leased an 01' Jetta GL
Traded that on a leased GTI 337 
(in the shop 4 times in the first 10k miles for coil packs and you would only replace them one at a time when they went out, thus putting me in a POS Malibu rental)
And then I had a Jazz Blue GTI 20th AE on order but bought Project X instead.....a car that you obviously could've/should've built and didn't, even after you teased us with the CJ coupe study.
I've had over 30 air and watercooled VW's in the past 15 years in every body style but the MK III (my least favorite platform till the MK V came out)
There are also two New Rabbits in my family currently. (would've been three if you had an affordable lease on a diesel)
Since then I went to Volvo and most recently Leased an 09' Imprezza....
I got the Subaru because I don't like anything in the VW line-up and even a base Rabbit S wouldn't come close to the terms I got through Subaru.
To get the same deal I would've had to come up with AT LEAST $4k more on a three year lease....no joke.....you're so proud of your cars you miss the boat that badly.
As a customer it just made my decision easy....
As a salesman, I HATED it when I missed a lease deal to people who were cross-shopping other brands and paid thousands less at signing and hundreds less per month for a car that was inferior in every other way.
Here's to hoping you get your head out of your ass and give us what we want. 

I'd like a Scirocco with a manual gear box.
I'd consider a Lupo or Polo also as I considered a Mini before this latest lease.
At least give us a diesel option in anything other than the homely Corolla-looking Jetta and even worse looking "Sport wagon" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
PS, if you really want to makes some waves, come out with a true to form modern day Karmann Ghia or Bus.....the Rutan is * NOT WHAT THE PEOPLE WANT!!!! *
Have a great day.
Love,
your biggest fan and brand advocate


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (charlie_murphy!)*

wow, i think you got alot off of everyones' chest with that one. 

yes. 
bring the Scirocco with a clutch pedal
a mid-engined roadster would be cool too...
just because honda and toyota don't have any (new model) supercar status does not mean you can't either...


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (charlie_murphy!)*

It's disappointing to see a few VW enthusisasts that, despite their careers in a service or product business, fail to sense product decisions that are risky, sure bets or downright stupid, ...with the ones that get people fired and turn entire corporations out into the street being extremes, but reality nonetheless. The manufacturing, import/export and reselling fundamentals, like: "It costs more to manufacture and import small quantities of many build variants as it does large quantities of fewer build variants", ...as well as understanding how exporting and reselling anything from the Eurozone to the USA is immediately associated with a loss unless the parent agrees to subsidies, should be no-brainers to many that post here. Unfortunately, it seems the moment many smart enthusiasts become consumers (or perceive themselves to be as such in online forums), all business savvy is thrown out the window along with the baby and the bathwater. If anyone needs to pull their collective heads out of their arse, it's those that don't have a clue of how difficult it is for a "pure importer" to bring in and resell anything from the Eurozone, not the least of which amounts to be a small volume niche model.
All the collective moaning and groaning here won't change the fact that right now, there is no intelligent business case for exporting th Scirocco to the USA. Lately, this is worsened by the fact that the US Dollar has slipped back to a weakening trend against the Euro (tracking towards 1.5 and higher by the end of Q2) and a stalled US auto market overall. As VWAG and VWGoA have fared much better than most US domestics, transplants and other importers and in these tough times, it would be reckless and irresponsible of them to introduce add another Eurozone loss model to their US portfolio at this time. Think of the thousands of families that directly, or indirectly through various suppliers and private contractors, rely on VWGoA to be healthy. 
Under the current circumstances, VWAG has shown tolerance and patience with the situation here. It's obvious they know that more small volume niche product here would only deepen the hole that is unique to VWGoA a s a pure importer of EuroZone and Mexican product. This hole is unique to only VWGoA, without the benefit of manufacturing on US soil as with BMW or Mercedes. The perception that all auto brands that do business in the US use the same business models (sale = profit = everybody happy), is very wrong, and the declarations of "if you don't bring this car I'll buy something else" are effective only for schoolyard bullies.

The new Scirocco will eventually come in some shape or form*, but not before the business case improves significantly, or approach the threshold of solidity apparently deemed appropriate by the conservative parent company.* This is no different than many of us that are smart enough to not live beyond our means ...only buy what we can afford. It will likely be the sales and profit of the new VW Chattanooga sedan that will tip the scales ...it's what's called being smart and resilient in the import/export business: Local market manufacture profit offsetting that makes small volume niche losses affordable.


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (TechEd)*

Well said TechEd. As someone who works for a German owned company, we face some of the same issues. Although my customers can get all the information they want on our European products, due to currency exchange rates, import fees, and transportation fees, the customer would need to pay almost double what the domestically produced products are. And I am only talking about base chemicals used in a large variety of products that you all purchase every day.
So, although I also would love to have some new limited edition shinny toys in my driveway, I know that I will have to settle for what typically shows up on the dealers' lots.


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (TechEd)*

I see what you're saying about the US dollar vs. the Euro, but all your other arguments are futile.
VWoA is in the hole because they've made many many wrong decisions over a long period of time.
What happened to the glimmer of hope we had when Len Hunt came on here and said "Yes, we're listening to you and we value what you have to say, blah blah blah"
It's just the same lip service they throw out all the time in politics....
The enthusiasts are a hell of a better barometer and have more buying power than the masses VW tries to cater to, otherwise Rutans, Eos's, CC's and Tiguan's would be all over the road and there would be waiting lists for them like with the New Beetles, 337's and .:R32's....or even a Golf Diesel if they would offer the damn thing!
I never ever see any of those mentioned above on the road...why is that?
Being smart and resilient in the car/import export business is indeed important....
But listening to your core demographic (18-35 year olds vs. 45-65) and taking a risk or two along the way is equally as important to your success, as well as looking at what other manufacturers' are doing that are getting it right.
It's apparent that the MK V generation was completely dismissed by not only the core group they ignored but also did the masses, so instead of having a 6-7 year model run like in the past where they lead the pack with designs that were still fresh at the end of the cycle, they were forced to cut it to 4 years like the highly successful Japanese companies do...
Hopefully that folly will turn out to be a silver lining, but not if they just design the Golf to look like a Civic and design the Jetta to look like a Corolla.

Arrogance will only get you so far...
Lease your cars cheaply to keep up with competition and make sure they don't cost as much to repair and maintain as Audi's, BMW's and Lexus'
If the average person looks at JD Power and Consumer Reports they'd never consider a VW anyways.




_Modified by charlie_murphy! at 5:18 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (charlie_murphy!)*

Funny, that manufacturing and reselling fundamentals and "other arguments" are futile. Can facts be futile? I suppose they can, especially when the view of the self-righteous consumer will always be jaundiced. Being mostly formed in a vacuum will do that, or at the very least be due to blindly joining a misery-loves-company forum bandwagon or harbouring some weird personal grudge. The oversimplifications, negativity, deeming oneself entitled or a victim, and perpetuating misinformation around here has got to stop. The consumer is supposed to be part of the solution, not the problem, as has proven to be the case over the last year.
You really need to walk a mile in VWGoAs or any other manufacturers/importer's shoes to understand the strategy as it pertains to small volume builds with many build variants. For US domestic OEMs, the exchange rate does not play a role at all, but the fundamentals still apply. As with other German and American and Asian car factories, the VWAG factories are independent business units that are charged with being profitable themselves... and they'll gladly charge their OEM distributor or import market the necessary premiums for small runs of lots of local content requirements or other build variations. For VWoA, this was proven by the MKV R32 only being available with DSG. Ordering 2500 6-speed and 2500 DSG obviously exceeded VWAGs loss threshold. The Scirroco would fall right into the same risk profile, and VWAG very rightly wishes not to throw the dice at this time.
Funny, that everyone else in the business now respects and admires them for intelligent product planning overall. Current evidence shows restraint and emphasis on core product as a means to a more viable future. Regardless if you are a US domestic OEM or German importer, throwing money out the window with low volume niche product when you can't afford it is bad, bad for *any* business right now. But, the enthu consumer, in a jealous rage, nonetheless demands a desirable niche model but can't do the math. Factual, fundamental math. Math related to processes that existed since manufacturing and reselling began, ...and BTW, we can never change the fact that cars will only be as reliable as the humans that design and build them. The last time I checked there's no such thing as the perfect human, but seeking blame appears paramount.
BTW, how's that lemonade stand business of yours going?
The biggest problem however, is the pipe dream quote of VWGoAs core demographic above. It's way off the mark, and those that assert otherwise lack any credibility, especially when the US car market is wounded as badly as it is now. Desire of the Scirocco or (heaven forbid) the Scirocco R and similar models represents less than 10% of VWGoA's total market volume. This small blip of activity projected against their total US volume, relative to VWAGs worldwide numbers, is but a grain of sand ...and yet it's the little grain of sand with it's crappy business case that apparently screams the loudest. The fact remains that, for the last 4 years it is VWoA's base models that sold best, and sold consistently: The *base versions* of the Golf, Rabbit, Passat and the top selling Jetta versions are what kept the dealers and the suits here and in Wolfsburg happy. The GTIs and New Beetle etc. numbers were always up and down like a toilet seat along with the "brand magnet" models like the R32. This no doubt had many a product planner fearing for his job. Taking a risk in the less than 10% twilight zone and having it tank because of its inherent volatility is no excuse for any company that can't afford any kind of additional losses. Someone gets still gets fired. ....how's that saying go about someone else's shoes? 
History will show that it's pandering to the volatile public whim and taking chances that contributed in part to the demise of GM and Chrysler. It's clear now that the average American consumer was just as inept at spending his own money, as he was spending someone else's. VWAG obviously witnessed this in back in 2004, shook their head and said "not for us". The customer is *not* always right, especially those in the less than 10% zone. But the answer remains simple for those that really love and understand the brand: Buy a Chatanooga sedan, and you'll eventually see a Scirocco.
In one fell swoop, the car business has changed. Get used to it. Get used to manufacturers and importers alike being much smarter at protecting the livelihoods of the people that work for them, and supply product and services to them. In this, it can be argued that they have a right to be arrogant.


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (TechEd)*

Maybe you're right....I don't really care....I'm not going to argue back and forth with you as I think I made my point(s)
All I know is the only new VW that I'd consider are the ones that I mentioned....
When I worked for VW for almost 10 years going back to the A3 generation we could never keep up with demand on the diesels....we'd have waiting lists with $500 deposits that would sit for years as a couple of cars would trickle in at a time....
Some people would get tired of waiting and just get their deposit back and go to another brand.......this is a fact.
If VW doesn't care about selling niche vehicles and would rather sell re-badged Chrysler minivans that's fine...no skin off my back.
Go get on your soapbox somewhere else because I'm not listening.


----------



## GTI_LUV (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (charlie_murphy!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlie_murphy!* »_
Go get on your soapbox somewhere else because *I'm not listening.*

Thats pretty clear. TechEd has great insite into this industry and took the time to explain what the deal is. He has informative posts. Everypost of his I've learned from- and he's a good resource for those that do care and do want to listen. Have fun with with another brand- because you've already been calculated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (TechEd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechEd* »_
In one fell swoop, the car business has changed. Get used to it. Get used to manufacturers and importers alike being much smarter at protecting the livelihoods of the people that work for them, and supply product and services to them. 


Touche dear sir! 
Deep down, I already knew of this you speak of already. The boys at "the big 3" American auto manufacturers showed the world just how quickly bad decisions can have negative repercussions on business. VW is smarter than that and it is this harsh reality that enthusiasts don't want to see. They just want _others_ to see _them_ in their brand-spanking new Scirocco R on the road here in the good ol' US of A. 
Ahh, the many faces of greed!


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (TechEd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechEd* »_In one fell swoop, the car business has changed. Get used to it. Get used to manufacturers and importers alike being much smarter at protecting the livelihoods of the people that work for them, and supply product and services to them. In this, it can be argued that they have a right to be arrogant.

I think and hope that one of the biggest changes we will see is that most dealers will not have the large stock sitting on their lots but have it available from a central shipping point for a two day delivery. I know that the Honda dealer by me has about 1000 units sitting on his lot everyday.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (kjclow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjclow* »_
I think and hope that one of the biggest changes we will see is that most dealers will not have the large stock sitting on their lots but have it available from a central shipping point for a two day delivery. I know that the Honda dealer by me has about 1000 units sitting on his lot everyday. 

that is a general trend we have all probably noticed in most areas. This can be a good (and bad) thing though as it slims down dealerships (stores, markets, etc) and reduces their overhead costs etc. America is starting to lose the fat


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (kjclow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjclow* »_
I think and hope that one of the biggest changes we will see is that most dealers will not have the large stock sitting on their lots but have it available from a central shipping point for a two day delivery. I know that the Honda dealer by me has about 1000 units sitting on his lot everyday. 

It's already happening: it's called cars sitting at shipyards, on ships out at sea, and any other available cheap storage space...


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (PSU)*

Saw one of the new Sciroccos here in Georgia a few weeks ago.
I have to say I was disappointed. 
Things always look a lot different in person.


----------



## Zwei Bora Tdi (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (deathhare.)*

Pietchrider practically had to beg VW to sell the original R32 here. The whole friggin VAG group has problems. Look at sales though. VW sells almost everything it brings. Economy of scale. Japan is subsidized and sells everthing cheaper. That is the real problem, added to the fact that VW has a great base of support that they crap on every year. Look at my ex-wifes '04 Passat Tdi. Only 6 were brought to Colorado. VOA and VAG didn't want to mess with certifiying a bunch of BEW/ BEZ engines. SO they just brought a few. Then Benz released the E-320d with 50 state certs. VW is always behind the curve. Except in Europe. They will play around all day there. But wait! The Japanese are making progress there too. So, guess they will hit a wall again like they did before. Lousy powertrain options, lousy body styles no AWD. This is especially true in Colorado where Audi and Subaru sell more cars than VW. So VW stares at the sales density maps and thinks? What?







VW are you listening? Wake up! Look at what BMW does for maint and servicing. Look what all business that fail do. They lose the base and then the base leaves never to come back. Unless it's my good old MKiV Tdi!


----------



## Scottapotch (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Zwei Bora Tdi)*

I DO WANT


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

we're not getting it again.
poor americans


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (oj1480)*

this car is yet another reason to move to europe
anyone else not seeing any resemblance to the mkI/II sciroccos?


----------



## Scottapotch (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (RedG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedG6* »_this car is yet another reason to move to europe
anyone else not seeing any resemblance to the mkI/II sciroccos? 


How much resemblance do you desire after 20 something years?


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

So, Porsche owns a controlling share of VAG?!
Correct?
Should we have more hope or less hope that such a wonderful piece of German engineering will ever make it over here because of Porsche's controlling share?
Should we start a list of potential buyers and forward it to Porsche?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (SPEEDBUILT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPEEDBUILT* »_So, Porsche owns a controlling share of VAG?!
Correct?
Should we have more hope or less hope that such a wonderful piece of German engineering will ever make it over here because of Porsche's controlling share?
Should we start a list of potential buyers and forward it to Porsche?

























Probably just means the fastest VW in the USA will be slower than the slowest Porsche.
Which is very slow, BTW.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

Found this poor old guy cowering in the corner of the parking garage. I think he was badly frightened by the Scirocco R. Bad Bad Scirocco R! It's not nice to scare the elderly.


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

Here are my personal Scirocco R-details from premier Nürburgring








http://www.sciroccokartei.de/h....html


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (sciroccokartei)*

Anyone know if we can at least get those wheels over here?? I think they might be a good replacement for my R's Aristos that are getting bent on the crappy San Francisco roads. And if so would they be the same fitment???


----------



## Sturge (Jun 1, 2009)

When I was in Germany last summer, Volkswagen was just unveiling the Scirocco (the regular not R version in white). They were everywhere in the big cities like Berlin and even parked in the train station itself. 
I remember walking up and talking to the sales man and he said no they are not going to bring the scirocco to america. So ill i got to bring back with me was German brochure on the car.
One of the things I have to say is that pictures do no do the car justice. The car is goregeus in person! In fact, it is so pretty that the same weekend that I was in berlin, Ferarri was also there and had some advertising going on and were driving every model, available in a couple colors around, and letting people drive them. But the Scirocco still drew larger crowds then the Ferraris
Not bad for a car that is 1/8th the price of a Ferrari


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sturge)*

man i guess it's time for another trip to Germany then







My last trip was to test drive the R32 in 2003. I drove a silver R32 with DSG on the autobahn, we hit the limiter at 253kph and it was rock steady, this was on a 'test drive'








time to go back and test the 'Rocco ;/R I guess....


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (SPEEDBUILT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPEEDBUILT* »_So, Porsche owns a controlling share of VAG?!
Correct?

I thought that the leverage buy-out, stock purchase plan, fell apart and Porsche did not get the controlling interest. But I could be wrong







Ok, I went back and looked, Porsche does own over 50% of VW but sounds like they are still not "controlling" what VW is up to.
VW calls off talks with PorscheBY UPI
— 1:12 PM ET 05/18/2009
German automaker Volkswagen said Monday it had discontinued merger talks with Porsche, a day after Porsche said the talks would continue.
Volkswagen said Porsche "is lacking several fundamental conditions for the discussions," The Times of London reported.
Porsche, however, called reports that the talks were over "irritations" and stuck to its claim that only Monday's meeting had been canceled.
VW said earlier this month that Porsche's plans to further tie the companies together was "half-hearted," the Times said.
Porsche currently owns more than 50 percent of VW. Financial difficulties prevented Porsche from an earlier effort to purchase a greater share, the Times said.



_Modified by kjclow at 7:26 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaegervw2* »_man i guess it's time for another trip to Germany then







My last trip was to test drive the R32 in 2003. I drove a silver R32 with DSG on the autobahn, we hit the limiter at 253kph and it was rock steady, this was on a 'test drive'








time to go back and test the 'Rocco ;/R I guess....









I've been in that parking lot. I saw a number of Mk-V R32s there in the summer of 2006.


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

i must have this car. how much would the import fee be? if i bought it in deutchland? drove it to the french coast... put it on a boat? then drive it from east coast to west coast. damn... would be so epic.


_Modified by boboised209 at 1:17 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (boboised209)*

dude, I'll be right behind you in a white R 'rocco all the way to Cali







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (boboised209)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boboised209* »_i must have this car. how much would the import fee be? if i bought it deutchland? drove it to the french coast... put it on a bought? drive it from east coast to west coast. damn... would be so epic.

You said *bought*







... Boat


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (BOOSTAHOLIC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOOSTAHOLIC* »_
You said *bought*







... Boat

LOL... i just corrected my typos... shows that late-night VW drooling & thinking don't mix. hahaha


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (PSU)*

Thats great, but VW sucks for not bringing it here. 
That said, I'll take one in 6spd AWD


----------



## RoofusX (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Savvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_Don't forget VW is building a plant in Kentucky iirc. There's some US jobs for ppl getting layoffs at GM.
















So that they can build more minivans for the US market?
The excuses these guys come up with are so bogus. "It will steal sales from the Golf". Who gives a ****?! Their objective is supposed to be selling cars. If they sell a Scirocco instead of a Golf, they still sold a car. If Golf sales drop and Scirocco numbers go up, then simply decrease the number of Golf's you're shipping here. To me this is like Dell deciding to only sell one 17" notebook because if they had two then one might cannibalize sales of the other. Even if this were to happen all it would mean was that you gave your consumers choice, and they chose the better product and that's the vehicle they should be focused on. This is the same reason I got away from Honda because they became so elitist with their Type-R line, and it's the reason I am starting to feel pushed away from VW. I don't want their second best, hand-me-down version of the car I really want. Especially when I can go buy a 2-3 year old M3 at the same price point in this economy.
VW has completely lost touch with the enthusiasts that helped bring the gti and scirocco to fruition and popularity, and I'm done with them.


----------



## phillyredbear (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

This is HANDS DOWN the hottest car VW has ever produced. I can tell you as a 30 something yo, previous owner of a 2001 GTI VR6, a 2004 R32 and now a 2008 R32, that if they bring this car to the US in 6-speed stick and AWD I WILL own one of these. I might even consider it in DSG.
Please VW do yourselves and us a favor and bring this car to the US.
Amazing looking from EVER angle. That doesn't happen to many cars.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (phillyredbear)*

BRING TO THE US, I WILLING TO PAY $40K FOR THIS


----------



## forumname (Aug 30, 2008)

No wood trim? I'm sure the car won't be cheap. Is it too much to ask for a touch of luxury? For some reason, VW seems to think you need to be in an Audi A>5 in order to get an interior that has any sort of luxury touches.


----------



## RoofusX (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (forumname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forumname* »_No wood trim? I'm sure the car won't be cheap. Is it too much to ask for a touch of luxury? For some reason, VW seems to think you need to be in an Audi A>5 in order to get an interior that has any sort of luxury touches.

It's a sports compact, not a Caddy.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (RoofusX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoofusX* »_
It's a sports compact, not a Caddy.

agreed! Faux wood trim trying to be "classier" than it is looks a hell of a lot cheaper than metal or even plastic. Give me metal or even plastic any day . . . unless we are talking actual wood . . .


----------



## RoofusX (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_
agreed! Faux wood trim trying to be "classier" than it is looks a hell of a lot cheaper than metal or even plastic. Give me metal or even plastic any day . . . unless we are talking actual wood . . .

















Right. If I got drop two hundred g's on a Bentley, then they can put wood in it. But we are talking about a 30k'ish sports compact. I think wood in that car would look ridiculous, and like you were trying to over compensate for what you bought. You gotta accept the fact that it's a sports compact, no matter how cool it is.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (RoofusX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoofusX* »_
Right. If I got drop two hundred g's on a Bentley, then they can put wood in it. But we are talking about a 30k'ish sports compact. I think wood in that car would look ridiculous, and like you were trying to over compensate for what you bought. You gotta accept the fact that it's a sports compact, no matter how cool it is.

Just like an MKV Tornadorot R32 I saw in Autostad with WOOD INTERIOR (including the shifter). Tacky as can be. I'll dig up the picture....


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (forumname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forumname* »_No wood trim? I'm sure the car won't be cheap. Is it too much to ask for a touch of luxury? For some reason, VW seems to think you need to be in an Audi A>5 in order to get an interior that has any sort of luxury touches.

It's comments like this that must keep VW wondering. Let's not confuse them any further. I bet most potential buyers of this car would want a sporty interior, not a luxury interior. If one wants a luxury interior, then buy a luxury car. For a car of this type, probably most want a sporty, fast car. One with minimal weight and max hp. Wood just does not fit the modus operandi of this wonderful sporty car.


----------



## HyeRollR (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (20th875)*

Hows it going guys. Been a while since my last posts. Just got back from Germany and England and WOW the cars on the other side ! Just makes me







. Stopped by the VW dealer in Berlin and got a glipse of the MK6 GTI in red 2dr, amazing and priced at $33k Euros (equals to around $45,000 USC







) Will post pics, waiting for my brother in law to email me the pics. But I did manage to take a few shots myself. So enjoy some of my pics.
Yes its the New Scirocco 






_Modified by HyeRollR at 6:46 PM 6-20-2009_


_Modified by HyeRollR at 8:48 PM 6-20-2009_


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_
It's comments like this that must keep VW wondering. Let's not confuse them any further. I bet most potential buyers of this car would want a sporty interior, not a luxury interior. If one wants a luxury interior, then buy a luxury car. For a car of this type, probably most want a sporty, fast car. One with minimal weight and max hp. Wood just does not fit the modus operandi of this wonderful sporty car.

they come with interior???
Ah, that will get left in the garage.
Seat(s), steering wheel, Basic gauges, petals and shifter; Who cares about anything else?


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_
they come with interior???
Ah, that will get left in the garage.
Seat(s), steering wheel, Basic gauges, petals and shifter; Who cares about anything else?

Watched an old Arnold S movie the other night. First thing he did before getting into the passenger area of am MG was pull the seat out. Guess he didn't care about the wood interior either.


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re:*

I have seen the car in person and sat inside one already. VI have been busy with both R20s and I even seen one driving around town recently. One odd thing I noticed is that the cluster needles are blue...I am not a big fan of that but it will pass. Seats are spectacular as is the entire interior and the outside which you see on the pictures really stands out.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Re: (nebone18)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SwitchBlade (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

Hope it comes to Australia


----------



## griffinmill (Feb 11, 2006)

More of a Bauhaus kind of fellow, I find wooden ornamentation for cars and electronics to be a matter of personal taste — not mine. TV in a wooden console, walnut dashboard... neither functional nor practical nor, for that matter, durable.


----------



## DNA550 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (joedubbs)*

VW is building their new Accord Camry fighter in this plant.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (PSU)*

Never though I would say this but if VW had this car here I would buy one today. No joke.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (16volt)*

I second that, IF VW sold it here, now, I would buy one HERE, and RIGHT NOW.....
you hear that VWOA???????


----------



## africanwind (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (PoVolks)*









THIS, should have been the 2008 Scirocco!


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (africanwind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *africanwind* »_I disagree with most here (but then what do I know, I've had 13 SII's and could care less for models not made in Germany) ... ugly design, retro '91 Civic hatchback-like ... or dare I say it: Mazda "#"? (are their cars supposed to more desirable now with single digit numbers?)
as ugly as a Corrado (and heavier still)
VW is missing it (since '88 when for FOUR more years they failed to import Scirocco IIs to the USA thanks to stupid Corrados gathering dust on showroom floors) ... true spirit of a Scirocco would be to have one come over that actually LOOKS like a Scirocco is 'supposed to look'; angular, low drag coefficient aerodynamics, minimal spoilers
lighter and smaller is better, build it on the Polo platform, make it a true two seater with small hatch (ala generation 1 RX7s), and but a 1.3 liter 16valve in it - shout out to photoshop pros to send in interpretations of "old design meets new" (like in PVW magazine)
couldn't resist commenting when I looked at the majority (here) saying they actually would remove their testicles if they could have one (well get out the tweezers boys)
so summing up: ugly, Corrado-sales failure potential to be sure due to high price, only available at stealerships initially so that will suck, and finally "You, too, can have a common Dali-esque interpretation of car design with goofy looking organic blob-like design elements" Dumb http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
now my next post below ... and the borrowed pic in it ...THAT car would have kicked arse! 

_Modified by africanwind at 7:29 AM 7-4-2009_

_Modified by africanwind at 7:39 AM 7-4-2009_


----------



## africanwind (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (clintg60-16v)*

in a word, your quoting me is ...
L A M E http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
at least have your own opinion about the car


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (africanwind)*

Anychance of this car coming to North America- or better yet to Canada?
Anyone know how hard it would be to import one of these into Canada?


----------



## IrydeMKV (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Bobcdn)*

i want that twin charged GT golf to come into the states....


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (IrydeMKV)*

With VW about to own Porsche maybe by the time this makes it over here it will just be a re-skinned 911 for a 1/3 the price








here's to dreamin'


----------



## 18Twagen (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (Calimus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Calimus* »_
I've even tried speaking with some VWoA reps at Bug-A-Palooza last month and they couldn't give a direct reason. Just that some high up's feel it would compete too much with the GTI in sales.


VWoA sucks! case closed. It makes no sense. If VW releases a car for Europe then why is not ok for the N.A market? What they dont sell GTI's in Europe ? Then why even make the Scirocco?

_Quote, originally posted by *Calimus* »_
I don't really see that since I would think the Scirocco would have more Audi Styled pricing (An I would pay it too) which will not fall into the range of the average GTI buyer as they still want some change left over for aftermarket bitz. 

Yeah but then they would say it competes with the A3? Or S3.
I say bring them in, in limited quantities and see how the market reacts.




_Modified by 18Twagen at 6:58 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

This car is so cool. But the 'tards at VW think we all want to drive chysler minivans and 6,000 pound Phaetons....


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled ([email protected])*

So what? We won't get the car here. We get the chrysler mini van instead.


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (18Twagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18Twagen* »_
VWoA sucks! case closed. It makes no sense. If VW releases a car for Europe then why is not ok for the N.A market? What they dont sell GTI's in Europe ? Then why even make the Scirocco?
Yeah but then they would say it competes with the A3? Or S3.
I say bring them in, in limited quantities and see how the market reacts.


Numbers show they aren't selling the GTI in America either-
http://www.reuters.com/article...90901
Augst 2009- 4 R32's and 787 GTI VS August 2008's 201 R32's and 1431 GTIs
Does that mean people were waiting for the Scirocco we were promised in New York?
By the numbers people bought Croutons and Minivans.


_Modified by woofie2 at 5:54 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco R Unveiled (woofie2)*

and with the dollar losing like 10% a day....nice seeing the pictures though


----------



## Aaron Mk4 VR6 (Jan 23, 2011)

i feel like this thing needs a VR6


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

Holy Two and Half year old thread!!!


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

If it performs anywhere as well as it looks. It will be the most awesome VW ever.


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

What is with VOA?
If their reason for not bringing this car to the US is that it will compete with the Golf, why sell it at all?
VW would be bigger in the US if we had the selection that Europe does.
With the new Toyota/Subaru RWD coming out, more sales will be stolen from enthusiast who like to drive.
Side note: see where KIA is looking to bring over more RWD cars? Check out the Kia Trackster concept.


----------



## sicknastymk4 (Aug 21, 2011)

that things nastyyyy


----------



## Army R32 (Feb 6, 2004)

*2013 Scirocco R*

Rumor has it that they are pushing to get this to the U.S. God that would be awesome. 

Please VWoA bring us this car.:beer:


----------



## The Canadian (Mar 20, 2002)

If Vdub wants to be the big player in NA that they say, they need to step up to the plate and bring cars like this over here. The world does not need another Toyota Motor Corp.


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

:heart: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

bring it to America already im so sick of drooling over these on the internet i want to own one


----------



## pgtkid (Apr 27, 2004)

My pops works at the chicago airport and he saw two of these come in nicely wrapped


----------



## Ceramic Rabbit (Jul 31, 2012)

*So Sexy*

here we are three years later, and this car still makes me freaking drool


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Agreed.......Why would it be so bad to sell these in addition to the GTI's. I recently bought a 2012 GTI and love the car. 

But..... 

I would have gladly bought the substantially more expensive Scirocco R had it been available. 


Seems no way for this logic to reach the folks at VWOA though so I'm just another dreamer on a board with the way's and means to afford a car that someones decided isn't right for me. 

Come on VWOA let me have a new Scirocco R in my garage to compliment my 88 16v!


----------



## gyro97 (Aug 24, 2012)

If this beauty comes to the states i will be more than surprised. should they, def, will they. no, because vw would put all of the other companys in to big of a crunch to bring something half this sweet


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

I delivered one of these just a few weeks ago to a customer in Bristol, maybe 50 miles from where my dealership is. It was the R DSG in Rising Blue with a few extras on top. Out of all the VWs I've driven recently, including Touareg and Golf Ed35 DSG, this car was THE biggest gas-guzzler I've seen at VW. 

I must have got 17 MPG, if that. 

The best thing about the handover though, the woman who bought it was a 50-something divorcee, really nice, sweet woman. The kind who bakes a lot of pies and designs cross-stitch patterns to make her post-marriage income. I'm driving up her street at about 10 or 15 MPH, the car's going "blublublublublbub" and absolutely devouring the fuel in the tank, and she looks shocked. 

"Is that my car making that noise!?" she says. 

"Yes it is" I say 

"What the hell track car have I ordered!!?!?" 

"You have ordered a Scirocco R. It's not quite a track car but it is really fast. Really fast. Good thing there's a petrol station just down the road" 

"Oh..." 

"Don't you like it?" 

"No I love it. I love the look. I love the alloys. I only bought it because of those alloys." 

Haha, she was awesome. Fancy buying a £30k sports car just because you like the alloys. I have seen her pootling up and down the motorway doing about 50 once or twice.


----------



## SpedRunnr (Oct 16, 2012)

Green Hare said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *78 Rocco* »_ But only in a manual....


 I know That the Golf R was released only as a stick shift in the US and I believe that the Scirocco type R is the same.. In fact I believe any VW type R is released in the US is strictly stick shift.. although I'm almost 100% sure you can order them custom designed.


----------



## SpedRunnr (Oct 16, 2012)

and apparently I was wrong.. should have checked the Gallery first off


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

BoyoUK said:


> I delivered one of these just a few weeks ago to a customer in Bristol, maybe 50 miles from where my dealership is. It was the R DSG in Rising Blue with a few extras on top. Out of all the VWs I've driven recently, including Touareg and Golf Ed35 DSG, this car was THE biggest gas-guzzler I've seen at VW.
> 
> I must have got 17 MPG, if that.
> 
> ...


 Keep in touch with her, she'll probably keep it in mint condition with low miles and want to get rid of it when the gas becomes too much...


----------



## bobbyrae (Dec 31, 2012)

*stuff*

Hey, I've just received a free Minecraft Giftcode!
You can get one too!

>> minecraftcodes.me


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

i like these a lot. sexy


----------



## bloggerblog (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow this is nice, it's also got the same HP as the Golf R! I wonder if it will make it to the US market.


----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

I'd trade in my Jetta for this anyday.


----------



## Mk1&2 (Dec 2, 2012)

It's a shame they don't see the potential this car has in America. I switched over to BMW for a couple of cars before going back to old school MK1's because to me they are a drivers car. Closest VW drivers car with sex appeal is over seas and as I age out and have more discretionary spending ability it pushes me away from the brand. Shame on the executives at VW. My son is 16 and just acquired a MK1 and has no desire for new VW's. But BMW's like 1M's and Mcoupes are in his interest. Guess they r just going for the mainstream Camry and Accord purchasers so they can be the highest volume company in the world.


----------



## Mrtaco82 (Jan 9, 2011)

It's a gorgeous car


----------



## FiveIronFrenzy (Feb 22, 2010)

In the rare chance that anyone from VWoA reads these forums: 

Bring. 
The.
New. 
Scirocco. 
To. 
The. 
U.S. 

Seriously if you can price these right, you will have tons of Americans who grew up in the 70s and 80s (you know, the people who actually have money and aren't afraid to put their money where their mouth is?) lining up to buy a Scirocco for the nostalgia. We want a coupe that doesn't look like we borrowed it from our wife's hairdresser, and right now we're having to look to other manufacturers to find one. 

Drop the 3-door Golf/GTI and make it exclusively a 5-door so there are no lineup conflicts. 

Do it. Pick any engine, it doesn't even matter. Just give us a choice of manual or DSG. 

People like me, who have money but refuse to drive a sedan, an Eos, or a Beetle, want a reason to love VW again. 

Do it.


----------

